# Trovoada perto de Vendas Novas (Vista da Amora/Seixal)



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 19:03)

Neste fim de tarde consegui obter estes 2 bons registos desta trovoada que evoluiu da zona este de Setúbal em direcção ao Ribatejo.
Segundo as minhas contas, na altura que obti estas fotos a trovoada não deveria estar muito longe de Vendas Novas.
Espero que gostem 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PQmV1F]
	

2016.12.03 - 182906 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PQmUJ8]
	

2016.12.03 - 183436 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Garcia (3 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Brutal!! Parabens..


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 19:19)

Garcia disse:


> Brutal!! Parabens..


Obrigado


----------



## Candy (3 Dez 2016 às 19:29)

windchill disse:


> Neste fim de tarde consegui obter estes 2 bons registos desta trovoada que evoluiu da zona este de Setúbal em direcção ao Ribatejo.
> Segundo as minhas contas, na altura que obti estas fotos a trovoada não deveria estar muito longe de Vendas Novas.
> Espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Fotos brutais!!!


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 19:31)

Obrigado @Candy 
Estas fotografias mostram que é possível fotografar relâmpagos, mesmo que eles ocorram a mais de 50 km!
Basta haver condições de visibilidade para isso (e um bom zoom)


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

Que brutalidade! Parabéns pelas fotos. 

E ela aqui pertinho e eu não consegui ver nada.


----------



## Teya (3 Dez 2016 às 19:54)

Excelente registo, obrigada pela partilha!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2016 às 20:08)

windchill disse:


> Neste fim de tarde consegui obter estes 2 bons registos desta trovoada que evoluiu da zona este de Setúbal em direcção ao Ribatejo.
> Segundo as minhas contas, na altura que obti estas fotos a trovoada não deveria estar muito longe de Vendas Novas.
> Espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Faz-me lembrar aquelas tempestades isoladas de verão. Muito bons registos!


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 20:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Faz-me lembrar aquelas tempestades isoladas de verão. Muito bons registos!


É verdade, nem parece uma trovoada de inverno.... parecia mais que estava em Maio ou Junho


----------



## carla_francisco (3 Dez 2016 às 20:18)

Fabulosas... como sempre


----------



## flybull (3 Dez 2016 às 21:40)

Belas Fotografias  brutal


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2016 às 21:47)

Parabens, excelente registo!


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 22:17)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Rachie (3 Dez 2016 às 23:15)

Fantásticas!!!! Muito obrigada pela partilha :-)


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2016 às 02:11)

Parabéns  Windchill! Fotos sublimes! A trovoada passou aqui pela cidade de Vendas Novas!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Dez 2016 às 02:50)

@windchill , posso colocar uma das fotos como fundo do ambiente de trabalho? É que o momento captado é tão especial e a qualidade está tão boa que parece um fundo pré-definido do windows


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 09:24)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @windchill , posso colocar uma das fotos como fundo do ambiente de trabalho? É que o momento captado é tão especial e a qualidade está tão boa que parece um fundo pré-definido do windows


Claro que podes, é uma honra! 

PS: Faz download em 2048px a partir do Flickr para teres a definição máxima, e se puderes converte para PNG e aumenta ligeiramente o contraste! No meu Win 10 as imagens melhoram um bocadinho neste formato quando está em fundo de ambiente de trabalho, não há como tentar!.


----------



## bpereira (5 Dez 2016 às 21:01)

Parabéns pelos registos. Estão fantásticas!!!....   

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------

